# Redfish !!!!!



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

anyone been catching redfish from shore or pier with gold spoons yet??
i've been getting a lot of spanish on silver spoons, just wondering if the reds are hitting spoons.
if so when and where please.
thanks, Mike Foley


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

All year and in the water


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

I don't fish gold spoons much off piers usually. If there are reds around they'd probably eat em though. I like to fish em (weedless) around saltmarsh grass up in the bay. Wading, boat or from a kayak. Cast parallel to shore, let it sink a little and then slowly reel it back. You'll feel the vibration as the spoon spins and it'll do most of the work. If it's really weedy, give it short sharp hops while reeling to make it pop up and then flutter back down into the grass.

Good luck,
Alex


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Agree with the above. When the reds are on the beach 9 times out of 10 they will eat anything that crosses in front of them.


----------

